# PR655 or something else



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello

I run my own small t shirt printing business, I mainly use a vinyl cutter and heat press, been full time at this for 7 months now. Business is going well but I would very much like to get into embroidery so I can do more business clothing.

I'm a complete novice with embroidery but I believe I should be looking for something that has 6 or more needles.

I'm looking at this machine Brother PR655 Embroidery Machine | Embroidery Machinery

Hoping I can get some opinion as it's a lot of money to shell out, if anyone can recommend something else or something suitable at a lower price range I would be all ears!

I'm in the UK but I would imagine US opinion are just as relevant.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Sorry can offer any input on the Brother but what I would do is consider outsourcing your embroidery until you have built enough business to justify your purchase. I outsourced my embroidery until I could justify the purchase of the equipment. Once I reached that point I bought a used 2 head SWF. Keep in mind its not just the machine you need but things that will make life much easier would include software and Hoop master to start. I am learning there are other things like the new magnetic hoops and the EMS Hooptech for odd pieces. Just my .02!

Not sure where in the UK you are but I know of a company over there called Cardiff Embroidery which might be able to help you out. 

Best of luck in whatever you decide. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I have both the 6 needle and the 10 needle. I like my 10 needle best. But the 6 needle works ok. Here what's funny to me you want to do embroidery and I am thinking about getting into vinyl. I had my 10 needle for over three years still don't have Enough work to keep me busy. When I give a customer a price some not just say will I didn't think it would cost that much. We charge 10.00 Minimum or 1.00 per thousand. Just something to think about.


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm both very interesting points there, I hadn't even considered outsourcing the work, I'll look into that.

cookster - what did you pay for your used 2 head SWF?

A1WHITES - Would you not advise getting into embroidery then, it's a hell of a lot of money to fork out if I can't see any return.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I ended up buying it for 6,500.00 but that was before I had the tech come out a few times to fix the problems I had. The person I bought it from was going bankrupt so I got a great deal on it. Keep in mind the software it came with didn't include a dongle so it was useless. So I just bought wilcom ES3 which will set you back about as much as a used single head machine but i prefer to have quality software no matter what i do. You will usually see 2 heads going anywhere from around 9-12k. 

I also started with vinyl for t-shirts ad well but that led to a Mutoh 1204 and then the SWF. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

OK so I guess my other option would be to buy a smaller single tread machine, it would save a lot of money and would give me a change to test the water a bit.

How realistic is it to be doing multiple colours on a single thread machine, is it easy enough to switch colours and go or is this just a waste of time?


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Link0 said:


> OK so I guess my other option would be to buy a smaller single tread machine, it would save a lot of money and would give me a change to test the water a bit.
> 
> How realistic is it to be doing multiple colours on a single thread machine, is it easy enough to switch colours and go or is this just a waste of time?


I will say again just my opinion as I have always had a commercial machine that I would not want to have to babysit a single needle machine to change every color. Most of my designs are 3 colors and up and the only single colors are usually names.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

As someone who started with a single thread machine I would NOT recommend it. If you intend doing ANY sort of quantity of work you will find i) Changing thread colours is a PITA, ii) It is MUCH slower than industrial machines, iii) Stability of the hoop is not as good, iv) It is not made to run 24/7 - parts will wear faster, v) Hooping some garments is almost impossible, vi) Hoops are not as strong etc., etc.
Also, your embroidery depends on the quality of the digitizing. Are you going to be doing your own digitizing? This is an art all of its own. Even if you outsource the digitizing it will be useful to have software to "tweak" designs/add lettering and so on. 
Do you have an embroidery outlet somewhere close by where you could visit and see how their industrial machines run and compare that to a home embroidery machine (Bernina/Singer/Janome etc.) that you could ask to be demonstrated at a local outlet?


----------



## Link0 (Oct 3, 2013)

Right then thanks for all the input on this, from what you guys are saying I think I'm best off either outsourcing the work or maybe seeing if I can lease a machine for a while and see how things go before I commit.


----------



## designsonfabric (May 8, 2017)

hello 
can any one recommend the brother PR 655 janome MB4?
please i need you professional advice


----------

